# Hulu Live or YouTube TV support?



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

Has anything been said about whether TivoStream will support Hulu Live and/or YouTube TV any time soon... or ever? Or are they hitched to Sling until the bitter end?

If I want to replace one 6 tuner Roamio and 4 Mini's, and use 5 Streams, I assume each one needs to get set up with EACH streaming service account info separately? Or is there any way they are all linked on the Tivo account and sync streaming account info... now playing... pause spots... etc?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

No and yes. The first part might come at some point. Doubtful on the second. Didn't read anything about that in Android 10.


Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------

